# My smallest snake



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

This is my smallest snake.


----------



## loga951 (Jan 22, 2007)

How old is he?


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

2 years old


----------



## loga951 (Jan 22, 2007)

wow is he full grown and what species is he


----------

